# tengo un presentimiento



## aniceto

tengo un presentimiento que no salieran
o 
tengo un presentimiento que no salieron





__________________________

hablo el dialecto de los puertorriquenos porque soy puertorriqueno  pero estoy aprendiendo otro dialecto, pues quiero decir otras palabras y por eso estoy aqui, no se enojen. Todos queremos aprender verdad?


----------



## mccutchj

el segundo... "que no salieron."

Funcionaría como “Creo que…”, lo que no requiere el uso del subjuntivo.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, y una pequeña corrección: "Tengo el presentimiento de que no salieron".


----------



## kailan

o puedes usarlo como tu dices pero usando una coma.

Tengo un presentimiento*,* que no salieron.

aunque yo lo diria como Raynes lo dijo "Tengo el presentimiento de que no salieron"


----------



## Like an Angel

aniceto said:
			
		

> tengo un presentimiento que no salieran
> o
> tengo un presentimiento que no salieron


 
Ay ay ay, qué problema aniceto, sin más contexto te diría que pueden ser ambas  :

...tengo un presentimiento, que no salieran no significa que estén allí, quizás no vinieron.-
...tengo un presentimiento, y es que quizás no salieron...
O cómo te han apuntado antes con las respectivas correcciones, _tengo el presentimiento de que no salieron_.-

¡Saludos!


----------



## Narda

Yo estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Rayines

Tengo el presentimiento de que no salieron 

La coma nos deja con dos frases inconclusas.


----------



## lauranazario

aniceto said:
			
		

> tengo un presentimiento que no salier*A*n
> o
> tengo un presentimiento que no salier*O*n


(Aniceto, puse mayúsculas para destacar la diferencia entre tus dos frases originales)

La segunda oración es la forma correcta de decirlo... tengo un presentimiento (de) que no salieron (anoche) = *I have a feeling they didn't go out (last night)*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Edwin

lauranazario said:
			
		

> La segunda oración es la forma correcta de decirlo... tengo un presentimiento (de) que no salieron (anoche) = I have a feeling they didn't go out (last night).



Es interesante que *presentimiento* por lo visto es un cognato falso?  ¿Me estoy equivocado? La palabra *presentiment* en inglés siempre refiere al futuro (normalmente una sensación que algo malo va a ocurrir).
Pero aquí se usa por algo en el pasado?



> presentiment
> noun
> a feeling that something, especially something unpleasant, is going to happen; a premonition:
> She had had a presentiment of what might lie ahead.



.


----------



## jmx

Edwin said:
			
		

> La palabra *presentiment* en inglés siempre refiere al futuro (normalmente una sensación que algo malo va a ocurrir).
> Pero aquí se usa por algo en el pasado?.


'Presentimiento' se refiere al futuro normalmente, pero si no eres muy estricto se puede usar para cualquier hecho que no conozcas con certeza, incluso del pasado. Se me ocurre este ejemplo :

Dicen que mi abuelo murió de esa enfermedad, pero tengo el presentimiento de que murió de pena.

Quizá sería más exacto decir 'sensación', 'sospecha', ...  en vez de 'presentimiento'.


----------



## weird

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es interesante que *presentimiento* por lo visto es un cognato falso?  ¿Me estoy equivocado? La palabra *presentiment* en inglés siempre refiere al futuro (normalmente una sensación que algo malo va a ocurrir).
> .



Hola, yo he aprendido que cuando tienes un presentimiento de que algo malo va a ocurrir se dice:   

I have got a sneaky feeling

Is it o.k.?


----------



## Edwin

weird said:
			
		

> Hola, yo he aprendido que cuando tienes un presentimiento de que algo malo va a ocurrir se dice:
> 
> I have got a sneaky feeling
> 
> Is it o.k.?



*I've got a sneaky feeling* no necesariamente implica que algo malo va a ocurrir.  I can have a sneaky feeling that something good is going to happen. Por ejemplo, conseguí esto de la red:



> If you look for it, I've got a sneaky feeling you'll find that love actually is all around.


----------



## weird

Edwin said:
			
		

> *I've got a sneaky feeling* no necesariamente implica que algo malo va a ocurrir.  I can have a sneaky feeling that something good is going to happen. Por ejemplo, conseguí esto de la red:




¡¡Gracias por la aclaración!!


----------



## garryknight

Edwin said:
			
		

> *I've got a sneaky feeling* no necesariamente implica que algo malo va a ocurrir.


Yo iba a decir esto pero, pensándolo bien, creí que se dice para implica lo malo más que lo bueno. Si alguien me dice "I've got a sneaky feeling..." y vacila, es probable que yo espero algo malo. Pero depende del tono de voz del que habla. ¿Qué piensan los demás foreros?


----------



## Edwin

garryknight said:
			
		

> Yo iba a decir esto pero, pensándolo bien, creí que se dice para implica lo malo más que lo bueno. Si alguien me dice "I've got a sneaky feeling..." y vacila, es probable que yo espero algo malo. Pero depende del tono de voz del que habla. ¿Qué piensan los demás foreros?




I had a sneaky feeling that someone was going to contradict me on that.   Por otro lado solamente dije que *no necesariamente* implica que algo malo va a ocurrir.  

Por ejemplo: we are at a ball game and our team is playing a much better team. I say, "I've got a sneaky feeling..." which is more likely to complete this
A. "that we will win today" ?   or  
B. "that we will lose today" ?

I think A is more likely.

If I feel that something really bad is going to happen, I don't have a sneaky feeling, I have a *premonition*.


----------



## garryknight

Edwin said:
			
		

> If I feel that something really bad is going to happen, I don't have a sneaky feeling, I have a *premonition*.


I just *knew* you were going to say that!


----------



## rayb

Rayines said:
			
		

> Sí, y una pequeña corrección: "Tengo el presentimiento de que no salieron".


 
El "dequeimo" es una mala costumbre muy frecuente en América Latina, que felizmente se está empezando a erradicar. Por lo mismo, yo no le recomendaría decir "Tengo el presentimiento de que ....", cuando "Tengo el presentimiento que" es una mejor opción.


----------



## Rayines

Aconsejo http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm


----------



## rayb

Edwin said:
			
		

> Es interesante que *presentimiento* por lo visto es un cognato falso? ¿Me estoy equivocado? La palabra *presentiment* en inglés siempre refiere al futuro (normalmente una sensación que algo malo va a ocurrir).
> Pero aquí se usa por algo en el pasado?
> 
> Presentimiento en español corresponde a al que ocurrirá. No es necesariamente bueno ni malo. Si bien, se utiliza preferentemente para el futuro, de por sí incierto, tambien se empleaa para aventurar una hipótesis sobre cómo o por qué ocurrió algo en el pasado.
> 
> Aunque también se puede emplear precedido del artículo indeterminado "un", lo usual es emplear el artículo "él". En efecto, la utilización de "un" le otorga al "presentimiento" en cuestión una conotación aún más incierta.


----------



## Artrella

Yo creo que únicamente se refiere al futuro pues si prestamos atención a la morfología de la palabra, vemos que se compone de un prefijo "pre" que indica con anterioridad y "sentimiento".  Es el mismo caso que "prever". Una persona no "prevé" hacia atrás en el tiempo sino hacia adelante, hacia el futuro.

En cuanto al pasado yo usaría como bien lo han sugerido otros foreros, la palabra "sospecha".

Para mí la oración correcta es "Tengo el presentimiento de que no saldrán"


----------



## Artrella

Here I include the DRAE definition for "presentir"

presentir. 
 (Del lat. praesentīre). 
 1. tr. Intuir, tener la sensación de que *algo va a suceder*. 
 2. tr. Adivinar algo *antes que suceda*, por algunos indicios o señales que lo preceden. 
¶ 
 MORF. conjug. c. sentir. 



Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo creo que únicamente se refiere al futuro pues si prestamos atención a la morfología de la palabra, vemos que se compone de un prefijo "pre" que indica con anterioridad y "sentimiento". Es el mismo caso que "prever". Una persona no "prevé" hacia atrás en el tiempo sino hacia adelante, hacia el futuro.
> 
> En cuanto al pasado yo usaría como bien lo han sugerido otros foreros, la palabra "sospecha".
> 
> Para mí la oración correcta es "Tengo el presentimiento de que no saldrán"


 
Presentimiento se utiliza como sinónimo de intuición de algo que ocurrirá, describiébdonos el cómo y el por qué de esta eventualidad, la cual por ser futura es incierta. Es decir, una mera eventualidad.

Con todo, se utiliza también para describir el cómo y el por qué de un hecho del pasado, cuyas condicionantes son sin embargo inciertas. Tal es así que, en esos días, escuchamos una y otra vez decir que: "siempre tuve el presentimiento que vendría un tsunami", o bien, "mi presentimiento es que hubo más muertos que lo que originalmente se estimó"


----------



## sergio11

rayb said:
			
		

> Presentimiento se utiliza como sinónimo de intuición de *algo que ocurrirá... *
> 
> _...Con todo, se utiliza también para describir el cómo y el por qué de un hecho del pasado, cuyas condicionantes son sin embargo inciertas... _(??).
> 
> *(1)* "siempre tuve el presentimiento *de* que vendría un tsunami",
> 
> o bien,
> 
> *(2)* "mi presentimiento es que hubo más muertos que lo que originalmente se estimó"


 
Creo que luego de leer el artículo que citó Inés vas a estar de acuerdo con my adición de "de" en tu ejemplo número 1. 

En el ejemplo 1, el uso de "presentimiento" es correcto, porque se refiere a un hecho que, aunque en este momento es pasado, en el momento del que estamos hablando (antes del tsunami) era futuro. Es decir, *vendría* es un "futuro en el pasado".

En el ejemplo 2, el uso de "presentimiento" es objetable, porque está todo en el pasado. Además toda la oración suena rara. Quizá habría que decir simplemente "sospecho que hubo más muertos de lo que se estimó", y nada más.


----------



## rayb

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Creo que luego de leer el artículo que citó Inés vas a estar de acuerdo con my adición de "de" en tu ejemplo número 1.
> 
> En el ejemplo 1, el uso de "presentimiento" es correcto, porque se refiere a un hecho que, aunque en este momento es pasado, en el momento del que estamos hablando (antes del tsunami) era futuro. Es decir, *vendría* es un "futuro en el pasado".
> 
> En el ejemplo 2, el uso de "presentimiento" es objetable, porque está todo en el pasado. Además toda la oración suena rara. Quizá habría que decir simplemente "sospecho que hubo más muertos de lo que se estimó", y nada más.


 
No voy a insistir sobre el dequéismo, entendido como el uso innecesario del "de que". Sólo me pareció excesivo corregirle ese supuesto y discutible error gramatical a un principiante.

En cuanto a los dos ejemplos presentados por mí, ellos sólo tenían por objeto ilustrar que, al igual que "intuición", "presentimiento" puede utilizarse también respecto a hechos del pasado", a efectos de proporcionar inuiciones sobre cómo y por qué un hecho dado sucedió. De ahí que, la frase "tengo el presentimiento (la intuición) que hubo más muertos que lo que se estimó originalmente", no está toda en el pasado, sino que es una frase formulada en el presente sobre un hecho del pasado. Con todo, no son más que ejemplos  que se pueden multiplicar hasta el infinito.


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Tal es así que, en esos días, escuchamos una y otra vez decir que: "siempre tuve el presentimiento que vendría un tsunami"



Justamente Rayb... ¿cuándo "presentiste" antes o después de que vino el tsunami"?


----------



## Artrella

sergio11 said:
			
		

> En el ejemplo 2, el uso de "presentimiento" es objetable, porque está todo en el pasado. Además toda la oración suena rara. Quizá habría que decir simplemente "sospecho que hubo más muertos de lo que se estimó", y nada más.




Coincido con Sergio en cuanto al ejemplo que pone Rayb.  No es un presentimiento sino una sospecha, una corazonada, pero según la definición de "presentimiento" acorde al DRAE, no cabe esa palabra para describir algo del pasado.  Vuelvo a insistir con el tema del prefijo "pre".
Poner el caso de "prever" >> "Yo _preveo_ que en marzo hubo una baja en la inflación" >>> ????

Yo _presiento_ que en marzo hubo una baja en la inflación >>> ????


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Justamente Rayb... ¿cuándo "presentiste" antes o después de que vino el tsunami"?


 
Siempre significa siempre. Es decir, antes y durante el tsunami. Lo importante es que la frase la digo hoy para comentar sensaciones respecto de un hecho del pasado. Lo significativo es la naturaleza incierta del hecho, no si éste es del futuro o del pasado.

Volviendo a la pregunta original, el presentimiento o la intuición puede referirse a un hecho del futuro  "que saldrán" o del pasado "que ya salieron".


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> *Siempre significa siempre. Es decir, antes y durante el tsunami*. Lo importante es que la frase la digo hoy para comentar sensaciones respecto de un hecho del pasado. Lo significativo es la naturaleza incierta del hecho, no si éste es del futuro o del pasado.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta original, el presentimiento o la intuición puede referirse a un hecho del futuro  "que saldrán" o del pasado "que ya salieron".



Cuando el tsunami está ocurriendo, vos lo seguís presintiendo o lo sentís?
No estoy de acuerdo pero respeto tu opinión Rayb.  No creo conveniente  seguir con este tema en esta cadena so pena de estar en "off-topic".


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Coincido con Sergio en cuanto al ejemplo que pone Rayb. No es un presentimiento sino una sospecha, una corazonada, pero según la definición de "presentimiento" acorde al DRAE, no cabe esa palabra para describir algo del pasado. Vuelvo a insistir con el tema del prefijo "pre".
> Poner el caso de "prever" >> "Yo _preveo_ que en marzo hubo una baja en la inflación" >>> ????
> 
> Yo _presiento_ que en marzo hubo una baja en la inflación >>> ????


 
La RAE define intuición como:

*intuición**.*(Del lat. mediev. _intuitĭo, -ōnis_).*1.* f. Facultad de comprender las cosas instantáneamente, sin necesidad de razonamiento.*2.* f. Resultado de intuir.*3.* f. coloq. *presentimiento.*

Presentimiento puede entonces reemplazar a intución.
Yo puede decir entonces, tomando tu ejemplo, que: "Yo presentía (o intuía)que la inflación bajaría en marzo". Igualmente tambien puedo decir: "Yo presiento o intuyo que la inflación fue mayor que la anunciada", al igual que: "Yo presiento o intuyo que la baja de la inflación de marzo se debió al petroleo".

Saludos,

rayb​


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Cuando el tsunami está ocurriendo, vos lo seguís presintiendo o lo sentís?
> No estoy de acuerdo pero respeto tu opinión Rayb. No creo conveniente seguir con este tema en esta cadena so pena de estar en "off-topic".


 
Las dos cosas, por supuesto. Siento el tsunami y confirmo progresivamente mi presentimiento. Con todo, la frase no se refería los que desgraciadamente lo experimentaron, sino a los que tuvimos la suerte de informarnos después de que ya ocurrió.

Por cierto, también respeto tu opinión y acepto no seguir con este tema en este hilo. Cada quién sacará sus conclusiones.

Saludos,

rayb


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando hablas de que el "dequeismo" es una mala costumbre, no solo en America Latina, sucede también aquí en España; sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo contigo en este caso. Me parece que estas cayendo en lo que se conoce como "hipercorreccionismo", es decir cuando ves en algún sitio la forma "de que", piensas automaticamente que es incorrecto, y en este caso, "tengo el presentimiento de que", sería correcto. 

Qué pensais los demas?

Saludos

Yolanda


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> El "dequeimo" es una mala costumbre muy frecuente en América Latina, que felizmente se está empezando a erradicar. Por lo mismo, yo no le recomendaría decir "Tengo el presentimiento de que ....", cuando "Tengo el presentimiento que" es una mejor opción.


----------



## Like an Angel

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando hablas de que el "dequeismo" es una mala costumbre.
> 
> Qué pensais los demas?


 
Ah Yolanda, diste en la tecla. Con mi miedo a caer en el 'dequeismo' caigo a menudo en el 'queismo'. No sé si esto ya es off-topic, pero los expongo un mail que recibí por una consulta a la RAE por este tema:

_1._
_El verbo ASEGURAR, como pronominal y en el sentido de 'dejar o quedar seguro de la realidad o certeza de algo', se construye con la preposición DE introduciendo un complemento de régimen o una oración subordinada. _
_ME ASEGURÉ DE SU MARCHA. _
_ME ASEGURÉ DE QUE VOLVÍA POR EL MISMO CAMINO. _
_ASEGÚRATE DE QUE LA PUERTA ESTÁ CERRADA. _
_Si se elide esa preposición DE se está incurriendo en un caso de queísmo. _
_Se produce hoy en muchas ocasiones y consiste en una omisión indebida de la preposición DE con verbos, o locuciones verbales formadas por verbo + nombre o adjetivo, que exigen en su construcción un complemento introducido por esta preposición. Se trata de verbos y locuciones verbales como INFORMAR (DE algo), acordarse (DE algo), concienciar (a alguien DE algo), darse cuenta (DE algo), estar seguro (DE algo), ser capaz (DE algo), etc. La preposición DE ha de mantenerse cuando el complemento de estos verbos es una proposición introducida por QUE: _
_Vengo a informarte DE QUE has sido despedido. En todos estos casos es incorrecta, aunque frecuente en la lengua _
_coloquial, la omisión de la preposición DE: *La agencia le informa QUE no quedan billetes. Algunos gramáticos han dado a _
_este fenómeno el nombre de "queísmo", y su extensión parece deberse al temor de incurrir en el vicio contrario, el "dequeísmo". _
_Por tanto, en el caso que somete a nuestra consideración, lo correcto es emplear la preposición DE: _
_"Asegúrese de que su maleta..."._
_Reciba un cordial saludo. _
_---- _
_Departamento de Español al día _
_RAE _


----------



## rayb

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando hablas de que el "dequeismo" es una mala costumbre, no solo en America Latina, sucede también aquí en España; sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo contigo en este caso. Me parece que estas cayendo en lo que se conoce como "hipercorreccionismo", es decir cuando ves en algún sitio la forma "de que", piensas automaticamente que es incorrecto, y en este caso, "tengo el presentimiento de que", sería correcto.
> 
> Qué pensais los demas?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Yolanda


 
Bueno, en la ocurrencia ha sido al revés. En efecto, algunos foreros le recomendaron a Ansaldo, que se confiesa prncipiante en Español, que le agregara el "de" a las dos frases que él propusiera en su post original. Yo fui de opinión que no era necesario corregirle a un principiante un error no sólo menor sino inclusive discutible. No olvidemos el llamado de García Márquez a negociar "de buen corazón con los gerundios bárbaros, los qués endémicos, el dequísmo parasitario,....."


----------



## Rayines

Corrijo un mail que mandé antes y borré, porque pensé que habían desaparecido los 2 primeros mensajes. Pero en síntesis decía: porqué es hipercorreccionismo corregir a alguien que está aprendiendo un idioma?

_Por favor, corregid mi inglés!!  _


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

No me refería a eso en ningún momento. "Hipercorreccionismo" es un término lingüístico y como tal lo utilicé; si no es así, que me corrijan otros filólogos. No pretendia molestar a nadie, pido disculpas si lo hice.


Un Saludo



			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> Corrijo un mail que mandé antes y borré, porque pensé que habían desaparecido los 2 primeros mensajes. Pero en síntesis decía: porqué es hipercorreccionismo corregir a alguien que está aprendiendo un idioma?
> 
> _Por favor, corregid mi inglés!!  _


----------



## Rayines

*No, Yolanda, yo no me refería en absoluto a la forma en que vos usaste la expresión. Al contrario, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que vos decís. Más bien respondí al mail de rayb. Pero bueno, tampoco es mi idea polemizar; sólo di mi opinión. Chau chau.*


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Pero si no se trata de polemizar!!! Yo lo considero intercambiar opiniones, y me encanta!!!

Hasta prontito Rayines


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *No, Yolanda, yo no me refería en absoluto a la forma en que vos usaste la expresión. Al contrario, estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que vos decís. Más bien respondí al mail de rayb. Pero bueno, tampoco es mi idea polemizar; sólo di mi opinión. Chau chau.*


----------



## sergio11

yolanda_van huyck said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo cuando hablas de que el "dequeismo" es una mala costumbre, no solo en America Latina, sucede también aquí en España; sin embargo, no estoy de acuerdo contigo en este caso. Me parece que estas cayendo en lo que se conoce como "hipercorreccionismo", es decir cuando ves en algún sitio la forma "de que", piensas automaticamente que es incorrecto, y en este caso, "tengo el presentimiento de que", sería correcto.
> 
> Qué pensais los demas?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Yolanda


 
Lo que yo iba a decir al respecto, ya lo dijo Like an Angel con el posting de la correspondencia de la RAE.  

En cuanto a los intercambios posteriores de Inés y Yolanda, concuerdo totalmente.  Si se sigue debatiendo de una manera civilizada, no hay porqué ofenderse ni pensar que se está ofendiendo a otros. El foro sería demasiado aburrido sin estos debates.


----------



## Artrella

Chicos, acá les dejo la respuesta a la consulta que he realizado en la RAE.  No agrega más a lo que escribí hace un tiempito en mis posts.   

*From: Consulta 1
Date: 04/21/05 05:06:48
To: ARTRELLA 
Subject: narración)

  1.  presentimiento.1. m. Acción y efecto de presentir.

presentir.(Del lat. praesentīre).1. tr. Intuir, tener la sensación de que algo va a suceder.2. tr. Adivinar algo antes que suceda, por algunos indicios o señales que lo preceden.¶MORF. conjug. c. sentir.

Por lo tanto, igual que sucede con PREVER, estos términos solo pueden aplicarse al futuro. En ellos, el prefijo PRE- indica anterioridad temporal.*


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Chicos, acá les dejo la respuesta a la consulta que he realizado en la RAE. No agrega más a lo que escribí hace un tiempito en mis posts.
> 
> *From: Consulta 1*
> *Date: 04/21/05 05:06:48*
> *To: ARTRELLA *
> *Subject: narración)*
> 
> *1. presentimiento.1. m. Acción y efecto de presentir.*
> 
> *presentir.(Del lat. praesentīre).1. tr. Intuir, tener la sensación de que algo va a suceder.2. tr. Adivinar algo antes que suceda, por algunos indicios o señales que lo preceden.¶MORF. conjug. c. sentir.*
> 
> *Por lo tanto, igual que sucede con PREVER, estos términos solo pueden aplicarse al futuro. En ellos, el prefijo PRE- indica anterioridad temporal.*


 
Artrella, este post me recuerda la célebre salida de Woody Allen: "la respuesta es sí, pero cuál era la pregunta"

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Artrella, este post me recuerda la célebre salida de Woody Allen: "la respuesta es sí, pero cuál era la pregunta"


   !!!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

rayb said:
			
		

> El "dequeismo" es una mala costumbre muy frecuente en América Latina, que felizmente se está empezando a erradicar. Por lo mismo, yo no le recomendaría decir "Tengo el presentimiento de que ....", cuando "Tengo el presentimiento que" es una mejor opción.



Buenas tardes.

Sé que esta discusión versaba principalmente sobre "presentimientos", pero el tema del "falso dequeísmo" me toca la fibra sensible. Es incorrecto cometer dequeísmo, pero igual de erróneo es pensar que hay un dequeísmo donde sólo hay un uso correcto de la preposición. Por ello, refresco el estupendo link que
propuso Rayines, donde se explica estupendamente que en frases como "Tengo el presentimiento de que..." el uso es correcto.

http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm

Un saludo.


----------



## rayb

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Sé que esta discusión versaba principalmente sobre "presentimientos", pero el tema del "falso dequeísmo" me toca la fibra sensible. Es incorrecto cometer dequeísmo, pero igual de erróneo es pensar que hay un dequeísmo donde sólo hay un uso correcto de la preposición. Por ello, refresco el estupendo link que
> propuso Rayines, donde se explica estupendamente que en frases como "Tengo el presentimiento de que..." el uso es correcto.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/sergiozamorab/deque.htm
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Uf! ¿Por qué vueves atrás Lady B? Te recuerdo, lo que respondí en el post 32 ante reacciones similares a la tuya ahora:

*"Bueno, en la ocurrencia, ha sido al revés. En efecto, algunos foreros le recomendaron a Ansaldo, que se confiesa principiante en español, que le agregara el "de" a las dos frases que él propusiera en su post original. Yo fui de opinión que no era necesario corregirle a un principiante un error no sólo menor sino inclusive discutible. No olvidemos el llamado de García Márquez a negociar "de buen corazón con los gerundios bárbaros, los qués endémicos, el dequeísmo parasitario,....."*

Con todo, no olvidemos que lo esencial en la consulta de Ansaldo no era ni el "dequeísmo", ni el "queísmo", ni el carácter exclusivamente referido al futuro de los "presentimientos", sino sobre cómo conjugar el verbo salir asociado a "tengo un presentimiento". Les recuerdo que mi recomendaciones fueron (IMHO):

* Decir "*el* presentimiento" en lugar de "un presentimiento", dado que el artículo indeterminado "un" redobla el carácter ya incierto de dicho presentimiento;

* Decir "tengo *el *presentimiento (*de*) que (ya) *salieron*", si el acto de salir ya ocurrió; y

* Decir "tengo *el *presentimiento (*de*) que *saldrán*, si el acto de salir está aún por consumarse.

Por lo demás, por su actividad en otro hilo, "tengo *el *presentimiento (*de*) que Ansaldo ya se *salió*, qué rato, de éste"


----------



## Artrella

rayb said:
			
		

> Artrella, este post me recuerda la célebre salida de Woody Allen: "la respuesta es sí, pero cuál era la pregunta"
> 
> Saludos





Querido Rayb, la pregunta, una de ellas que he discutido con algun miembro de este foro es si _presentimiento_ puede ser aplicado con referencia a un hecho acontecido en el pasado.  Mi postura era y es que no, puesto esta palabra al tener el prefijo *pre* solo puede referirse a eventos futuros.

Saludos atentos...   Que buena la frase de Woody!!! Me mate de la risa!!!


----------



## rayb

Artrella said:
			
		

> Querido Rayb, la pregunta, una de ellas que he discutido con algun miembro de este foro es si _presentimiento_ puede ser aplicado con referencia a un hecho acontecido en el pasado. Mi postura era y es que no, puesto esta palabra al tener el prefijo *pre* solo puede referirse a eventos futuros.
> 
> Saludos atentos...  Que buena la frase de Woody!!! Me mate de la risa!!!


 
Está bien querida Artrella. You are welcome.

¡¡Qué bueno que te haya gustado la frase de Woody!!

Sabes, a propósito, en estos tiempos papales, pensé también en recordarte el viejo aforismo del derecho canónico: "de Roma viene lo que a Roma va" (firmado: Papparazinger)


----------



## Hernan Pons

Debe ser 'tengo EL presentimiento De que no salieron'

No requiere subjuntivo, porque es un hecho real, no virtual.
Por lo mismo, debes usar artículo definido, no indefinido.


----------

